# Where does intel GMA X3000 integ graphics stand compared to lower end graphic cards



## Edburg (Nov 3, 2006)

I heard GMA X3000 is going to outperform all integ graphics of other vendors

It supports DirectX9,10 Shader model 3.0,and an whooping 667MHz clock

For more details click here 

Also drivers for this havent matured enough still so even GMA 950 is outperforming it currently

I am thinking of either a low end graphic card like 6200 geforce.How does this card stand compared to them


----------



## soham (Nov 3, 2006)

Refer to this article:

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA


----------



## varkey (Nov 4, 2006)

I got arnd avg 25-30 fps while playing HL2 at all settings high 1024x768.

its good enuf for average gamers.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Where does intel GMA X3000 integ graphics stand compared to lower end graphic car*

^^: but that is probably because of alll your other hardware which is really good.....so other people can't really expect such fluid frame-rates on their config...


----------



## Edburg (Nov 4, 2006)

but which graphic card can we actually compare it to ?


----------



## nfsfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Where does intel GMA X3000 integ graphics stand compared to lower end graphic car*

well i think he's talking bout something like entry levle ...say 7300gt or even gs!


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2006)

a noob question  ... is GMA3000 out, if yes how much the M/B costs in india?


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 8, 2006)

GMA X3000 gives performance equivalent to Geforce 6200, it is not meant to be a gaming grade graphics card, cos they cannot give that much power onboard, due to technical & heat issues

GMA X3000 is made to run Vista aero perfectly, intel has stated that it can be made DirectX 10 compatible in the hardware with a firmware/driver update later on

the motherboards with GMA X3000 are not in retail channel yet, they are, from MSI & Foxconn but hard to find. Most of them will be sold to OEM only till Jan 2007 to finish the stock of pentium D


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 8, 2006)

hey thanx for the info @gxsaurav. .

so for the time being we'll see these onboard cards in HP, Dell,.. Desktops .

one more Q, if X3000 can be made DX10 Compatible with a firmware update, then is it possible for other dedicated gfx. cards too, like the present Nvidia 7x00 series cards.


----------



## varkey (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Where does intel GMA X3000 integ graphics stand compared to lower end graphic car*



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> GMA X3000 gives performance equivalent to Geforce 6200, it is not meant to be a gaming grade graphics card, cos they cannot give that much power onboard, due to technical & heat issues
> 
> GMA X3000 is made to run Vista aero perfectly, intel has stated that it can be made DirectX 10 compatible in the hardware with a firmware/driver update later on
> 
> the motherboards with GMA X3000 are not in retail channel yet, they are, from MSI & Foxconn but hard to find. Most of them will be sold to OEM only till Jan 2007 to finish the stock of pentium D



i have a GMA X3000 based Intel DG965WH got it for 7300 from cochin


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 8, 2006)

> one more Q, if X3000 can be made DX10 Compatible with a firmware update, then is it possible for other dedicated gfx. cards too, like the present Nvidia 7x00 series cards


 
no, they cannot. DirectX 10 requirs unifide shader engine in the graphics card, something GMA X3000 can do in hardware, it was made with this feature in mind. However the ATI & nvidia graphics card, both onboard & add-on were not made with unified shader pipelines in hardware. They cannot be upgraded like this in hardware, however directX 10 graphics card with a Directx 9 fallback engine will play fine with directx10 in Vista

verkey, can u run a few benchmarks on it? whats your complete system specs.

It is indeed available through jugard though


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 21, 2006)

@gxsaurav,  are you confirmed about this *Upgradablity* to *DX10* option in GMA X3000 gfx. based chipset.

as i'm buying a m/b now (frm USA), i wanna know it for sure(dx10 compatibility), coz i dont want to INVEST again in *ONE* year (for new dx10 m/b)
__________
& can you guys suggest me motherboard models (intel gma x3000 based & *P4 3.06GHz supporting*) & good suitable RAM model.

budget=> $200


----------



## drvarunmehta (Dec 21, 2006)

It dosen't really make any difference whether GMA X3000 supports DX10 or not. If you try to play a DX10 game with a GMA X3000, you'll have to disable the DX10 features and effects anyways.
As far as support for Vista's Aero goes, any decent DX9 graphics card can handle it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 21, 2006)

i wanna make a one time investment for m/b, as this gma x3000 (intel 965 m/b) can be upgraded to DX10, it seems a safe bet to me.

so thats why i'm asking which one would be good. (gaming : future proof ratio) [at least for 2-3 years].

any news about other DX10 motherboards/gfx. chipset???


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 21, 2006)

i hav a DG965RY mobo .....

it has GMA X3000 ... but still i cudnt play NFS CARBON DEMO ON digit DVD 

MY proccy is a 1.86 ghz C2D . 

can nebody throw sum light on it 

pls see this link 

*www.intel.com/products/motherboard/DG965RY/index.htm


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 21, 2006)

^^other than NFS Carbon, how are the other games running??? (nfs mw, gta sa...). & @ what resolution.

how much the DG965RY costed.

my present Intel 915g m/b does not have PCI-e slots, so i cant even put a PCI-e gfx. card. 

so can you guys PLEASE suggest a m/b which has the* BEST ONBOARD gfx.* (or) a *m/b + low end gfx. card. combo for under  $250.*

will there be any POWER SUPPLY problem, i mean in USA the standard supply Voltage o/p is around 120v (am i right), & in here in India its 240v.
__________
how about this card-> MSI NX7600GS-T2D256EH Lite  *GF 7600 GS - 256 MB* just around $130

=>Intel DG965RY costs ~$120.

intel m/b + GS7600 =$250 ($50 extra)

Is it worth to spend on 7600GS now.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 21, 2006)

i havnt tried the other games yet ... 

coz i bought it just 2 weeks ago . mobo costed me 6.1K 

this shud b in ur budget .... it has all u need ....

n im goin 2 buy a GFX card {7600GT/GS} in jan. .. so carbon shud run 

n i dont know abt the power supply


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 21, 2006)

*shall i just buy Intel DG965RY m/b & Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 1.86GHz*

you can get a idea how freakin confused i am.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 22, 2006)

@s18000rpm

U go & buy this combo, GMA X3000 is not meant for gaming anyway, even when it's made DX10 compatible in hardware, it's just so to support Windows Vista Aero compleately, Intel does makes good onboard graphics, but they are hardly made for gaming. U better buy an Add-in card if u r looking for gaming.

With GMA X3000, u can run your operating system fine, thats it. Thats what it is meant to run basically, u can run games, but forget the performance even when it is DX10 based, it's just to support the DX10 features like enhanced prediction etc in the OS UI to use less GPU cycles to run the UI efficiently

Other option from nvidia are Geforce 6150 onboard but thats for AMD, & ATI Radeon express chipset, but the future of ATI Intel chipset is uncertain (driver problems may arise) & in my own opinion, ATI drivers are a bloat anyway


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 22, 2006)

my mobo is based on 6100 chipset from nVidia and it is nice enough to play carbon with mid details and blurr turned on at low resolution. But any onboard graphics cannot match a graphics card which ever directx ver. it uses but getting a board supporting DX10 will definetly be better


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 22, 2006)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> i havnt tried the other games yet ...
> 
> coz i bought it just 2 weeks ago . mobo costed me 6.1K
> 
> ...




then please try playing other games and tell me how is the result.


but how much ram do u have , i see for NFS carbon some 512 mb memory is needed.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks @GxGuarav. 
 i've made up my mind, i'm buying a GMA X3000 based m/b (DG965RY or DG965WH). as the *Intel Processor prices are going to come down* (by $200 avg.  ), i'll buy it later.

so right now i've to spend only around $130.  for the m/b.

which would be better model DG965RY or DG965WH ???  (both support P4 & have gma x3000).
__________
can you guys suggest me a latest *1GB RAM ($100).* for the Intel DG965RY/WH m/b model.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Where does intel GMA X3000 integ graphics stand compared to lower end graphic car*

For 1 GB RAM, go into your local computer market & check the brands available, then note down the name of the chips used in the RAM if possible, & check online weather it has some compatibility problems

DG965RY is the motherboard i would recomend, cos although u get 8.1 channel audio in DG965WH but don't go for it & pay the extra money if u don't need 8.1 channel audio


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Where does intel GMA X3000 integ graphics stand compared to lower end graphic car*



			
				AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> then please try playing other games and tell me how is the result.
> 
> 
> but how much ram do u have , i see for NFS carbon some 512 mb memory is needed.



i have 2*512 MB @533 mhz RAM OF TRANSCEND .... 

i think it wud b sufficient


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Where does intel GMA X3000 integ graphics stand compared to lower end graphic car*

how about Transcend or Hynix, (hynix is pretty expensive).

the local vendors here are not having these brands & in 667MHz & 800MHz. they want me to wait till new year. but i cant as my friend is coming here on 27th this month.

btw, which brand of m/b shall i buy.

ASUS, Intel...

which one these brands offer Onboard WiFi.


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Where does intel GMA X3000 integ graphics stand compared to lower end graphic car*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> how about Transcend or Hynix, (hynix is pretty expensive).
> 
> the local vendors here are not having these brands & in 667MHz & 800MHz. they want me to wait till new year. but i cant as my friend is coming here on 27th this month.
> 
> ...


intel DG965RY classic board will be a match for E6300 (C2D,1.86GHz).
GMA 3000 on this board is a nice option to play games with medium settings.
I can play:
1) NFS Most Wanted (15-20 FPS, at 1034x768, almost max settings)
2) FEAR (15-30,800x600,medium settings, shadows off )
3) AOE 3 (1024x768, MAX settings, 25-30fps).

I wasnt able to play:
1) NFS Carbon (it gives some error and returns to desktop).
2) Devil May Cry (gives error and comes to desktop).

Overall GMA 3000 is a nice core. I can even play HD videos without lagging audio.
Even perpixel effect in windowsblind can be used without any significant load.

intel DG965RY is the one if u want stability but if u are an overclocker then better go for Asus or Gigabyte.

My Rig:
E6300, intel DG965RY, 1Gb Transcend 533MHz, 440W PSU etc


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 23, 2006)

> My Rig:
> E6300, intel DG965RY, 1Gb Transcend 533MHz, 440W PSU etc



very much similar to mine


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 23, 2006)

hey @T159 thank man, for the quick Review on games+gma x3000,
i've told my friend to get this model only (DG965RY).
btw i'm not overclocker , & seeing those NFS Carbon reviews, i'm not planning to play Cabron  or Carbon right now. 

i just want my PC to be a little bit future proof, Faster & yes the  Coolest Around the Block


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 23, 2006)

> Location: Chennai/B'lore



wats does this mean , <Insert ur name here> ??


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 23, 2006)

> Location: Chennai/B'lore



it means i live at both places (not @ same time ).

i was workin in Chennai (last month i quit, as i'm going to do higher studies) all weekdays & on Weekends, i'll be @ B'lore with my folks. 

but now for the past month i'm stayin @ B'lore.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 23, 2006)

wats ur name... man. 

 im NISHANT frm HYDERABAD


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 23, 2006)

Sanjeev Kumar  *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/9/biggthum.gif


----------



## Edburg (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey guys the drivers for the X3000 are not yet completed to include all features suported by h/w.So udate to latest and wait a month for final driver.Then show the results u got.

And besides AMD/Ati chipset is going to launch a X300 based integ mobo for intel.So keep ur eyes ion that too.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 4, 2007)

Yahhoooooo. got my mobo+RAM just now.

Mobo->Intel DG965WH (with 7.1 Dolby Home Theater )
RAM -> Corsair 1GB Twin 2X (2*512)  ddr2 800mhz.

i'll install it tomorrow & tell you guys my review.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 4, 2007)

do u hav a 7.1 sound system also?? Btw congo 4 ur new config..


----------



## shantanu (Jan 4, 2007)

I Dont Think Intel Stand Anywhere
__________
in graphics


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 5, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> do u hav a 7.1 sound system also?? Btw congo 4 ur new config..


its inbulit 7.1 sound system.


i dont have a separate home theatre speakers, just 8 Speakers (2spkrs in 1 cable) & two Subs.

thanks. 
__________
cost US $134 & RAM-> US $173
__________
woowW, so many FREE stuffs with this Intel DG965WH board. 

=>InterVideo MediaOne Gallery
=>Ulead Video WinDVD Player
=>Ulead Video Studio SE DVD
=>Ulead Pocket DVD Show
=>Norton Internet Security  (i wont even buy a pirated version) 
=>*Diskeeper 9 Home Edition* 
=>Farstone RestoreIT
=>Premium VoIP Service Offers (i think not applicable in India )
=>*Kaspersky Anti Virus* (Russian) 
=>Kingsoft PowerWord (chinese)
=>Kingsoft AntiVirus (chinese)
__________
*__________________________*
*One small problem.* *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/c0/evillol.gif

i thought i can install this new MOBO in my Beautiful HP Pavilion CPU cabinet
*img406.imageshack.us/img406/3012/c00757935lj4eb4.jpg
but the mobo is too big (~1 1/2" big). *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/k/dontknow.gif

So guys please suggest me the best, good lookin CPU Cabinet.
*Budget 1500-2000*. 

btw, will the new CPU cab. come with the 11 screws for mobo.


----------

